# Carabohemian Malt



## Dazza_devil (30/4/10)

G'day Brewers,

I've got 500g cracked Carabohemian Malt and I'm wondering what to do with it other than use it in Dunlkleweissens, Weizenbocks and such.

The CB website describes it as,

'Dark Golden-brown, this 2 row spring barley has slightly aromatic kernels.
They contribute a dark-amber to deep-coppery colour to the finished beer.
Adds mouthfeel as well as a rich malt accent to the brew.'

What are your personal opinions from using this specific grain?
Is there any reason you wouldn't use it in an English, American or Australian style of beer?

Cheers,


Boagsy


----------



## jbirbeck (30/4/10)

I've got some of this at home as well but I haven't put it in anything. I was thinking Oktoberfest or Vienna Lager may get a bit in there


----------



## Fourstar (30/4/10)

I'd treat it like a medium to dark crystal. Deep toffee and probabaly starting to push some fruit flavours you get from dark crystal malts. Could be good in bitters, dark ales, stouts, porters and proabably all the range of German beers that could have crystal additions. e.g. marzen, bock etc.


----------



## Dazza_devil (30/4/10)

Would it impart any raisin like flavours?


----------



## glennheinzel (1/5/10)

I've added it to a Dr Smurto LandLord clone (97% Simpsons MO and 3% carabohemian). Having said that, I'll have to get back to you on how it's turned out as I haven't had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## neonmeate (1/5/10)

i put it in a dark bock type of thing along with a stack of other malts just a couple of weeks ago, and the whole thing tastes very nice , but obviously hard to get a precise feeling for what it does. certainly no raisiny stuff. seems much like caramunich III to me...


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/5/10)

It has a little higher EBC rating than the Caramunich III (although it doesn't look it) and I was thinking of using it in an English IPA instead of Caramunich III or Carared + Pale Chocolate for colour.


----------



## Frothy1 (16/5/16)

Thought I'd bring this back to life and ask if anyone uses this in a lighter style or amber beer?

If so, what percentage did you use and how it worked out.

I see that Dr Smurto has it in the light ale, has anyone used it higher amounts for an amber?


----------



## warra48 (16/5/16)

Used some in an American Wheat I just bottled last week.

Too early to tell how it will turn out, but if the sample from the hydrometer tube is anything to go by, it's very promising.

Will report back in about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## MHB (16/5/16)

I remember the first time I tasted it, the thought that went through my mind was Schwartz.
Haven't had a reason to drop that idea.
Mark


----------



## Frothy1 (16/5/16)

MHB said:


> I remember the first time I tasted it, the thought that went through my mind was Schwartz.
> Haven't had a reason to drop that idea.
> Mark


Does Schwarts have something to do with meat flavoring?


----------



## Danwood (16/5/16)

....he said with a straight face...


----------



## drsmurto (16/5/16)

Great crystal malt to use in a wide range of beers. A standard of mine. Great in larger quantities in light/mid strength quaffing ales, a lighter hand in amber/brown/dark ales and goes well in porters when blended with roasted malt/barley.


----------



## MHB (16/5/16)

Frothy1 said:


> Does Schwarts have something to do with meat flavoring?


No I meant Schwarzbier, bloody spell checker got involved.
M


----------



## Frothy1 (9/8/16)

MHB said:


> No I meant Schwarzbier, bloody spell checker got involved.
> M



I used it in an APA, 5% instead of Caramunich and while it was fresh, I wasn't a fan at all.

After it dropped bright, it really turned around, very nice beer.

I see why you said Schwartzbier, I can taste that toffee in the background and its really grown on me.


----------



## Matplat (9/8/16)

I have got a few hundred grams that I bought on a whim, but haven't put in anything yet...

From the smell of it (crushed), and after chewing a few grains, I was thinking it would go well in a dark belgian of some description. It's got a really raisin/dried fruit kind of thing going on....


----------



## warra48 (9/8/16)

warra48 said:


> Used some in an American Wheat I just bottled last week.
> 
> Too early to tell how it will turn out, but if the sample from the hydrometer tube is anything to go by, it's very promising.
> 
> Will report back in about 2 to 3 weeks.


Worked very well. Gave it a deep maltiness and body that's normally somewhat lacking from American Wheats. The beer also turned out much darker than style, because I ended up using Dark Wheat, but who cares about styles. Lovely malt.
Put down another batch using it last week. Added a smidge of Chocolate Wheat as well to really turn it in an American Dark Wheat (if there ever was or is such a style)


----------



## Frothy1 (9/8/16)

warra48 said:


> Worked very well. Gave it a deep maltiness and body that's normally somewhat lacking from American Wheats. The beer also turned out much darker than style, because I ended up using Dark Wheat, but who cares about styles. Lovely malt.
> Put down another batch using it last week. Added a smidge of Chocolate Wheat as well to really turn it in an American Dark Wheat (if there ever was or is such a style)




I like where you're heading with this.

Reckon that will go well.


----------

